# Brass Set Bars



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Many ask where to get the brass setup bars at a good price to use on the hand router or the router table..

You can order the 12" long brass key stock and cut it into 2 or 3 parts, this way you will have 2 or 3 true complete sets ,I like to use the 6" long ones,they will always make the jump over just about any hole in the router table plate ..

Brass Stock ▼
" Made from alloy 360 brass, which contains lead for good machinability. It's corrosion resistant and nonmagnetic. Minimum tensile strength is 40,000 psi. Minimum Rockwell hardness is B35.

Tolerances: 1/8" to 1/2" sizes: ±0.0035"; 5/8" to 1" sizes: ±0.0045"; 1 1/4" size: ±0.005"."

McMaster-Carr
McMaster-Carr

If you want to save more money select Alum. in the normal sizes it's soft and will not harm your bits..(1/8" to 1/2" ) but not in all the sizes like the brass bars... 

=======


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

What is the difference between undersized and oversized keys?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

If You were to check the bars out with a micrometer, You would find it to be a bit larger, or smaller than it says it is! The problem is that if You used that bar to measure something like akey way, or a finger joint, it would not fit! If You figured out a box joint out using that bar, You would have a sloppy fit, or one so tight that You would have to start over with a new piece of wood. If You did not have some experience with that, You could get so mad, that any thing to do with measuring out something would make You very un sure of Yourself, that You would quit before You would have to start over!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You are correct, Howard. Size does matter.

I never had any problems with my Oak Park set.

Will have a better look tomorrow.......


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

With a set of key way stock (mine are steel, 1/8-3/4 in 1/16th increments), a set of 1,2,3 blocks and a story stick, one can almost eliminate the use of a tape measure or ruler for all but the largest of projects.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good tip, Gene. 

I have just ordered a set of brass set up bars and a set of 1,2,3 blocks from Amazon.
[got a gift card for Christmas].

I may even be able to manage a story stick.....VBG


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Here ya go, James.


----------

